# gay and single - what are my chnaces of getting any treatment funded by nhs



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

hi there

are there any single lesbians out there who have had the chance to get their treatment funded - which options did you go with; ivf, iui? i realise that there are many other ways/options but i am new to this and am still learning about the others. any help there would be welcome. 

i am in oxford so if any lesbians from oxford are able to get back to me on that, that would be great too! 

i am gonna post a similar message on the single section and also in the oxfordshire section but thanks for your help in advance  

thanks


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154232.0

have posted this on the other thread too, but hope it helps.

aimeex


----------

